
What is your most indispensable subscription? - tonysdg
For example, I have subscriptions to several news sites that I consider invaluable -- LWN and the LA Times, to name a few. At one point, I considered my IEEE and ACM subscriptions as such, but now that I&#x27;m no longer in academia they seem much less important and have lapsed. And while I subscribe to several stream sites, I wouldn&#x27;t consider them &quot;indispensable&quot;. But I&#x27;m curious -- what subscriptions do people consider their most useful?
======
qubex
I’m deeply embedded in the Apple ecosystem so I’d have to venture that my
iCloud subscription is the most central item to me. It hosts my main email
address (that I have been using for seventeen years), backups of my iOS/iPadOS
devices, synchronises my whole platform, and so forth. I’ve been relying on it
on an ever-increasing capacity since it was called iTools, when I claimed my
@mac.com address and used the iDisk functionality right on my mac’s desktop.

